# GOW's Big Bro "Unreal Tournament" Returns!! Look!



## Project_X (Mar 27, 2007)

I say big bro because Unreal Tournament has been around since 1999 and is made by the same studio.
 Just to let ya know...


Look! It's totally awsome! I've been a fan for awhile but if you see this you might too. The best parst about this game is that there's a crapload of new vehicles, a REAL storyline, and a brand spankin' new Gametype called Conquest!

(Conquest: You're given this absolutly enourmus level and your only objective is control all of the points. Like Onslaught but better and 3X bigger[Onslaught is already huge as is. Maybe about 10 miles from one side to the other. Imagine 3X BIGGER!!!])

Here is a link:Unreal Tournament 2007/ Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty sure there's already a thread about this around here somewhere.

And yes, it will totally kick ass.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 27, 2007)

Eh, can't blame a guy for tryin'...
Do you still play UT? (Prefferibly 2004 because its 2nd most recent and I play it like crazy. They have occational gaps in release dates.)


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 28, 2007)

I have UT:GotYE and UT2004 (and 2k3, to be honest, although that red-headed bastard stepchild of the series hasn't seen the light of day in a few years), but I don't play online -- too much pain in my dial-up.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 28, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I have UT:GotYE and UT2004 (and 2k3, to be honest, although that red-headed bastard stepchild of the series hasn't seen the light of day in a few years), but I don't play online -- too much pain in my dial-up.



Well some broadband services are actually cheaper than Most dial-up services.

It's funny that I play as Super Mario and Sonic the Hedgehog! XD I saw this trailer and I thought: "OMG...that is of the hook man!" I wanna try out the new speeder called the Viper


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 28, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Well some broadband services are actually cheaper than Most dial-up services.



We currently pay about $10/month for dial-up through Earthlink.  The cheapest broadband service I've seen around here is I believe $20 or $25 DSL, and I'm *not* doing DSL.  Whenever we get broadband it will be cable, either with Earthlink (so as to not have to switch providers) or Roadrunner (*slightly* better speed, for an extra $5/month over Earthlink)...

...Unless Verizon gets FiOS out here by then.  If FiOS is available in your area, it's definitely the way to go.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 28, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well. If your rich, T1 is the way to go. I like my SBC Yahoo DSL. It's pretty cool. Less wires ya know?


----------



## DavidN (Mar 28, 2007)

I still play UT99... I like UT2004 quite a lot just for its editor, but the first game had a sort of feel to it that the more modern ones didn't quite capture for me.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 29, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Well. If your rich, T1 is the way to go. I like my SBC Yahoo DSL. It's pretty cool. Less wires ya know?



T1 is for "more money than I deserve" rich.  For "redonkulously more money than I know what to do with" rich, ya gotta go with a T3.

Me?  Rich?  Yeah, right...try "rolling pennies for gas" broke.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 29, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sorrowful pats one the back* ooh I feel sorry for ya...

I personally never played UT99. I wanna know what the pulse gun is. It looks awsome!


----------



## DavidN (Mar 29, 2007)

It's really very similar to the Link Gun without the actual link capability - rapid-fire green projectiles on the primary fire (which I don't think I ever use, come to think of it) and a limited-range laser on secondary.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh! Ok!
On the Link Gun I never use the laser now that I think about it. Have you seen the way the Bio-Rifle looks now? It's totally tricked out!


----------



## DavidN (Mar 29, 2007)

I haven't, actually - I'm surprised that its still in the game as most everyone seems to hate it so much. I used to like it as it was deceptively powerful and people didn't tend to realize that stepping on the blobs it left behind was often enough to kill you.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah. Personally, the Bio Rifle is my second favorite gun, next to the sheild gun.(Which has been replaced TT_TT)


----------

